# State Of Origin Bream comp - Winners Announced.



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Well here we go. The opportunity for YEAR long bragging rights could be yours.

But this is not an individual comp. Just like the football game this is a team event.

Your state team can consist of up to 13 Anglers (why 13?) because that's how many players are on the field in a rugby league team. The 1st 13 anglers from each state to post a legal bream during the comp period (May 28 to July 7) will be the representatives of that state for the entire comp length.

Each angler can submit up to 2 bream in total (caught from a kayak or canoe), clearly photographed on a measuring device. Making 26 fish eligible in total per state during the comp.

Make sure your fish are mm perfect folks as they will be measured "from nose to the fork of the tail".
Millimetres are important folks as every mm will add to your states cumulative points total.
Points will be awarded on a handicap basis because southern bream tend to be bigger than their northern relatives:
Tasmania, SA and Victoria: 1mm = 1 point
NSW and WA: 1mm = 1.1point
QLD, ACT and NT: 1mm = 1.2 points

The normal comp post criteria apply -
Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Species Legal Length:
Size of Fish (mm):
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:

So go on chat, organise your game plan, get a team together and start sledging!
Anyone wanting to be a state captain let me know so I can put interested participants in touch with you.

cheers
Al


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

I like the sound of this one. We may have trouble getting 13 Tassie blokes though.  We have a real winter down here, which tends to keep a few people off the water, unlike the Qld & NSW winters where you can still go kayaking in shorts and a t-shirt. Though I reckon our average size will probably kick the mainlanders butts. :lol:


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

OK I could be in, if it can be counted correctly. Allan, as this is an Origin theme, if i have to count towards a cockroach count I'm not playing.  If I can hunt in NSW for the mighty Canetoads, well, that's a different matter! :lol: :twisted: :lol: OF course there's little chance I'll cut in to the 13 (given that I am actually fishing on Sydney Harbour), but what the hell.

By the way, betting man's money is with SA/Tassie.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, so lets start getting names. If you want to be part of State v State and Mate v Mate put your name down and we'll add it to the list. In keeping with the origin theme, you'll represent the state in which you first fished. first 13 fishos who register from each state will be the run on team

*QLD - * AJD

*NSW* Davey G, Dru?

*TAS/SA* Vertigrator

*VIC* ??

*WA* ??


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Put me down for this one, im sure i can get 13 mexicans, ill just send out the message on the mule....and promise some free VB


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Davey, put me down for the NSW team. Should be able to contribute to this. I can catch bream, can't catch kingies.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I'll have a crack for the QLD crew.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWW24RSIAABfXgAAQQAEMpz2AP+/foCAAlIaqf6ieSnpoh6R5TQwg9qg1NPVPUAADQADRqIMEG3SOZ3AcnwAkUFdInnKpoEczjrItdyBcWsGVQ7PTmZkd86wA1O9RE7MJWO1wQJRLQN8iNQrXLgo9L8fM9cPYfJndBiSLfd/2UGaPCNHuoqY9pwcTejq0UExlJ2/i7kinChINtwikQA==


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Put me down for the Blues, Davey. 

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

¡Arriba!

(that's Mexican for "count me in")


----------



## Donkey (Oct 21, 2008)

I'll put my hoof up as a Vic too.


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

looks like vic is alreadfy half way for a full team, and the mule only got down the street and all VB is gone..

Rodman
Eric
Matty
The KIng
Breamreaper


----------



## Donkey (Oct 21, 2008)

* cough * cough *


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

madfishman said:


> looks like vic is alreadfy half way for a full team, and the mule only got down the street and all VB is gone..
> 
> Rodman
> Eric
> ...


oops,

And Donkey..


----------



## Donkey (Oct 21, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I wouldn't normally join a club that would have me as a member but this is fishing and even I should be able to catch a couple of legal bream by July.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK updated list.

VIC

Madfishman, Rodman, Donkey, eric, Matty, ScottLovig, Breamreaper?

NSW

DaveyG, Dru,Kraley, Clarkos, Cid, OneMoreCast

QLD

AJD, BigKev, Redphoenix

TAS/SA

Vertigrator


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Ill have a go 8)

QLD

AJD, BigKev, Redphoenix, Breamfish


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm in, I'll be the Greg Inglis of the QLD crew.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Davey G said:


> OK, so lets start getting names. If you want to be part of State v State and Mate v Mate put your name down and we'll add it to the list. In keeping with the origin theme, you'll represent the state in which you first fished. first 13 fishos who register from each state will be the run on team
> 
> *QLD - * AJD
> 
> ...


Bejeezus, Davey!!!! Put "Dru" under Qld please. Sheesh, take the boy out of god's own, but you cant take Queensland out of the boy. Sorry, Allan, you just got handicapped by someone fishing Mexican waters. I'll hit it hard though!


----------



## Westy5 (Mar 30, 2010)

Count me in for the SA crew


----------



## Dave3573 (Oct 28, 2008)

Count me in for the Tas team, altho the thermals will have to come out of the closet :shock:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

dru said:


> Bejeezus, Davey!!!! Put "Dru" under Qld please. Sheesh, take the boy out of god's own, but you cant take Queensland out of the boy. Sorry, Allan, you just got handicapped by someone fishing Mexican waters. I'll hit it hard though!


Sorry Dru, I mistook you for a good bloke. ;-) How silly of me.

Onto the enemy team you go. Grrrrr


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

VIC

Madfishman, Rodman, Donkey, eric, Matty, ScottLovig, Breamreaper?

NSW

DaveyG, Kraley, Clarkos, Cid, OneMoreCast, Yaqdog

QLD

AJD, BigKev, Redphoenix. Dru (boo), Breamfish, Plasman, Lapse

TAS/SA

Vertigrator, westy, dave353535353535353,

JC - round up your motley bunch of bream bashers and get 'em on the NSW team!


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Davey G said:


> JC - round up your motley bunch of bream bashers and get 'em on the NSW team!


someone getting shakey legs before the match.......just remember salary capping, our books look realllllly good....... :shock:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

madfishman said:


> someone getting shakey legs before the match.......


um. yeah but no but yeah but no but.. ;-) :shock: . It would be good to have a few more on our team that can actually identify a sea carp, oops I mean rats of the ocean, oops I mean bream.

JC where are you??? :shock:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

The Smeg is in on this one....if you'll have me...

As many will know, I hail from the haggis infested granite peaks of bonny Scotland and therefore am not a true native, however I've been here for long enough, and my first root over here was in NSW, so therefore I shall pledge my allegance to the Mighty Blues if thats ok with everyone.

BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

um. yeah but no but yeah but no but.. 8)

Just a quick couple of questions:

1- Can we up grade our two fish between now and July 7? that way each player can load up 2 fish then throughout the game we may come across openings for a quick run to the end.It would make it more exciting having the ability to keep a running score going rather than waiting to the end of the game, im sure the mods and capt can cross check tallies as the game unfolds to the final siren.

2- I think that NSW and VIC should be on par with point allocation, as ive seen the big bugger yella breambo's you guys get up there and are easily accessible and HUGE also......

3-Clarification of piscatorial capture- lure/lastic etc is a hard one versus bait and we will have to go on trust...

Your thoughts


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

kraley said:


> 1. I would vote that we definitely can upgrade- the whole point is to get out and fish fish fish.
> 2. Victoria - you have bigger bream. deal. :twisted:
> 3. I vote abt rules. SP's ok. Scent ok. Bait not ok. I'll leave the trolling no/yes to someone who gives a shit.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

madfishman said:


> um. yeah but no but yeah but no but.. 8)
> 
> Just a quick couple of questions:
> 
> ...


UPGRADES - hell YES!!!!
The points allocation is set already. (Lets suck it and see.)
Nothing in the rules against bait folks. A bream is a bream. (No whinging about harder to catch on lures etc etc.) Biggest bream caught on rod and reel is all that matters. In fact it will be interesting to see what results in the bigger fish!

The weekend is apon us - Here we go!


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

I got 20+ legal Bream this morning off the surface but just noticed my damn ruler doesn't have millimetres :twisted: 
Report to come soon


----------



## Dan29 (Nov 26, 2008)

Count me in fishing for Tas, 
I'll drag out the old ice drill.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

on my mobile, but im in


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Ill go & have a look in the freezer to see what ive got left in the way of Bream after the summer / spring season :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK guys, looking good. We can't start the comp till we get the teams sorted, so round up your mates and get 'em onboard. lets try to finalise teams by mid next week then we can let the fishing begin.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Where do we post up our fish? In this thread. Or is there another being created for the results?

Just had a little sess on the Derwent this morning. I've got a 35 & a 37 so far.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Erm, just nit picking here, but WTF is the go with measuring to millimetres?
Hows about making it easy and just going with full cm's and halves?
I only mention it because many of us will be using the ABT sticks or similar, which don't have mm's - its either '35, or 35.5cm' par example.
Our big yellas aren't as unfit and lazy as the scummy black ones found down in the backward states, and generally keep fighting arond the deck until you chuck em back, rather than just lying there like sacks waiting for their photo to be taken.
Maybe round up, or down, to the nearest half cm to make the photos' easy to take?

Just a thought.....


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

vertigrator said:


> Where do we post up our fish? In this thread. Or is there another being created for the results?
> 
> Just had a little sess on the Derwent this morning. I've got a 35 & a 37 so far.


Post the fish up here guys. Don't wait for teams to fill. Get it started folks. I'm off for a night session shortly.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok I'll get it started if we are going with orginal dates May 28 - June 7

Name: Mick Halliday (Plasman)
Date Caught: 28/05/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD Goldcoast Broadwater
Species Legal Length: 25cm total length
Size of Fish (mm): 2 fish - 290mm & 300mm rounded down as mm on ruler
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 1-3kg 6ft6in Gen III Dropshot, 4lb Platypus Super 100 Mono on 1000 Daiwa Regal Xi
35mm Bubble Walker did the damage.


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

madfishman said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > JC - round up your motley bunch of bream bashers and get 'em on the NSW team!


im in for nsw guys if that will do any good with the weather here bieng somwhat uncooperative


----------



## jimmy34 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll be in for Tassie.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

I had a quick little session this morning to see if I could find any bream.

Name: Craig Vertigan (vertigrator)
Date Caught: 29/05/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: TAS - River Derwent
Species Legal Length: 25cm total length
Size of Fish (mm): 2 fish - 350mm & 370mm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
* 1st fish in shallow water on a 7' Howler Custom Rod teamed with a Shimano Stradic Ci4 2500, with 4lb crystal fireline & 4lb Berkly Vanish and Diawa Dr Minnow
* 2nd fish on a Shimano 7' Squidgy Stix & Diawa SOL 2000 with 4lb crystal fireline & 4lb Berkly Vanish and Culitiva Mira-shad

The first one had me doing doughnuts. :lol: It had me laughing as it kept swimming around to my left and I kept paddling after it. We did about 6 circles before I managed to land him.

The second one came from under a jetty and did it's best to get back in there. In the excitement I knocked my ABT ruler overboard. :twisted: So had to use a tape measure. But then as I drifted back after releasing the fish I spotted the ruler in 4ft of water. Amazingly I managed to get it on my 4th atempt with my paddle and gently lift it back up.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice work there

GAME ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Brought the mm's in just incase we had a tie Greg. Just like golden point rule in the footy. Round down to the nearest 0.5cm if your ruler doesn't have mm's.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

YakFly's in for QLD with this nice breambo - viewtopic.php?f=17&t=39419

Name of Angler:Yakfly(Dave Nielsen)
Date Caught:29.05.2010
State and Location Fish Caught In:QLD Moreton Bay North
Species Legal Length:25cm
Size of Fish (mm):299
Tackle/Line/Lure Usedaiwa Exceller 2000 reel on shimano Raider rod loaded with 6lb braid
River2Sea Rover 50 lureAttachments


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

AJD said:


> Brought the mm's in just incase we had a tie Greg. Just like golden point rule in the footy. Round down to the nearest 0.5cm if your ruler doesn't have mm's.


So can I squeeze an extra couple of half cm?


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Im in for NSW if theres any room left......?


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Count me in. QUEENSLANDER!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

the young neighbour RUSSIAN caught this one off my spare yak and i'll nominate him for qld.

these are a couple of pics. he's just doing a report on hinz dam as well.

so can we put russian down for qld. i'll take him out again next weekend


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

OK,

Can I enter from WA. Matthew (Cricket) my son fishes with me. Is that allowed! That will be two from WA.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Wattie said:


> OK,
> 
> Can I enter from WA. Matthew (Cricket) my son fishes with me. Is that allowed! That will be two from WA.


All good Wattie and Cricket. Look forward to seeing some west coast bream.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

AJD said:


> Wattie said:
> 
> 
> > OK,
> ...


Great,

Thanks, I can't believe that we are the only ones from WA....come on boys! There must be some up north  Or over in Albany.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Putting my hand up for nsw.

Road trip 450??? ;-)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Trip report viewtopic.php?f=17&t=39455

It isnt much damn it! But I'll keep at it. First fish two, then for the upgrades...

Name: Dru Spork (dru)
Date Caught: 30/05/2010
STATE OF ORIGIN: QUEENSLAND
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW Sydney Harbour - inner harbour, Ballast Point
Species Legal Length: 25cm 
Size of Fish (mm): 207mm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 2-4kg drop shot, Shimano Stradic 1000, first fish with 6lb crystal, think I like it, I was using vibes, but I've lost 4 in the last two weeks, it's a bit expensive. I'm back on the SP's, - Berkley Power Bait micros, 2" power minnow in a colour called Chrt/Pearl/Lam (whatever that means). Caught in the big fresh we have at the moment on the harbour.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

kraley said:


> I thought we were measuring to the fork?


Cheeky bugger, thought I did. Where is the referee?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I am in if I can ever catch a bream. I fished with Craig (Vertigrator) and Jimmy (Jimmy34) today breaming. I think Craig has a upgrade and Jimmy got on board with a 25cm fish. Craig and I fished hard for close to 9 hours. I had three shots at a bream, all within 10 minutes of a long session, all of which I managed to stuff up. The first was a small fish around 30cm I pulled the hooks on. The second, I managed to get a big bream yakside. I was just about to net it and it got off. I thought it spat the hook but upon closer inspection I realised it was just was holding onto the front of my lure and when faced with the net it decided to bite my lure in half and splash me with cold water before going home. My third chance was another top fish with boofed my lure off the surface yakside when I was flicking it across the surface towards the yak at the end of my retrieve trying to remove a small piece of weed.

I was lucky enough to finally hook a fish I saw smashing whitebait in a couple of inches of water up hard against the rocks. It was a cool hook up with a big bow wave chasing my lure for a couple of metres. I flicked my lure over a rock and the fish followed, immediately hooking up. I had sized up the structure and already had my rudder facing midstream so I applied extra pressure via a thumb on the spool. I dragged the fish out into deeper water not knowing if it was a good bream or a decent brown trout. All I knew at this point was whatever it was wanted to bury me in the rocks big time. After gaining deep water I took my thumb of the spool, backed my drag off and started to work the fish yakside.

I got a flash of colour and saw it was a nice brown trout. After another couple of minutes I had it in the net and saw it was a seriously solid brown going 57cm and aprox 2.5 kg. While I was lucky enough for it to be a first place HOF brown, I have now gone 11 hours breaming without landing a bream. I can only hope there is a few in the near future for me. Craig should post a pic of the brown, here is a pick of my mangled lure


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

AJD said:


> Your state team can consist of up to 13 Anglers (why 13?) because that's how many players are on the field in a rugby league team. The 1st 13 anglers from each state to post a legal bream during the comp period (May 28 to July 7) will be the representatives of that state for the entire comp length.
> 
> cheers
> Al


Al, I am not really into bream, or comps normally, but if you need another for the maroon team later to make up the 13 reps you can list me as being on standby on the reserve bench ... meanwhile I will have a poke around the waterfront and see what happens ;-)


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Ken, if you are feeling lonely you can join team tassie two heads. we need all the help we can get we have 4 team members and one of them is me. Here is a link to my trout from today

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=39457


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

AJD Add Dan29 and Scott for Team Tassie 

And I scored an upgrade today. So I'm now sitting on a 36 & 37cm bream.
Report here: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=39457

Name: Craig Vertigan (vertigrator)
Date Caught: 30/05/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: Tasmania, River Derwent
Species Legal Length: 25cm
Size of Fish (mm): 360
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Starlo Squidgy stick, SOL 2000, crystal 4lb, vanish 4lb, Cultiva Mirra Shad


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK Team Updates.

*VIC (currently 7 members - 6 spots remain)*
Madfishman, Rodman, Donkey, Eric, Matty, ScottLovig, Breamreaper

*NSW (currently 13 members - team full)*
Davey G, Clarkos, Kraley, Cid, OneMoreCast, Yaqdog, GregL, Justcruisin, Danh124, Craig450,Marineside,Blueyak, Patwah

*Qld (currently 12 members - 1 spot remains)*
AJD, BigKev, Redphoenix, Breamfish, Plasman, Dru, Lapse, Yakfly, Tachc3, Grinner, Russian, Dodge

*TAS/SA/WA (going to combine all 3 states to make a super-team. Currently 8 members - 5 spots remain)*
Vertigrator, Westy, Dave3573, Dan29, Jimmy34, Scott, Wattie, Cricket

EDIT - Also just a reminder each team can have 4 reserves. these guys can still fish but can't submit entries unless one of the 'official' team members has a donut

Keep entering your bream in this thread - just a reminder everyone needs to enter their 2 best bream, upgrades allowed.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll do a quick score up when I land in Sydney tonight folks. Keep them bream coming.

Kraley/Dru - yes boys the measuring is "to the fork" Now get back your ten meters and wait for the whistle! :lol:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

kraley said:


> AJD said:
> 
> 
> > I'll do a quick score up when I land in Sydney tonight folks. Keep them bream coming.
> ...


Yep and it actually needs to be a bream Ken. Dru's tried to slide a squire in.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Spewing, missed it. I'll be water boy and supply oranges at half time for the Blues...


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

HE STEPS ONE, HE DUMMIES LEFT AND HE SCORES!!!!! :lol:

Name: Tom Ahchay (tahch3)
Date Caught: 31/05/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld, Redcliffe
Species Legal Length: 25cm
Size of Fish (mm): 252mm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Shimano sahara, 8lb fireline. sx40, slow troll.










UP THE MAROONS!!!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok, I'll be good from now on. ;-) :roll: ;-)


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

trip report http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=39483

One for the good guys.

Name: Clarkos (Steve)
Date Caught: 30/05/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Sydney LCR
Species Legal Length: 25cm
Size of Fish (mm): 295mm fork
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Shimano sahara, 6lb fireline. sx40, slow troll.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Well folks after the 1st weekend of fishing here's the point scores so far -










So QLD is scoring early points after recieving the kick off with Tassy owning the highest point scoring fish so far.
NSW has a full team folks but all the other states have spots available if you're interested.
Which state will take out the title and the bagging rights?
Will it be yours?


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Add me to the Tassie Team please guys, not sure when I will get out but I will at some stage.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> ......and the bream needs to be legal for the placeof capture???
> :twisted:


and the bream needs to be caught in the state you're representing??? :?

Otherwise I can see a planefull of Queenslanders descending on Tassie for a quick weekend's fishing... :shock:


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Good point. Though they'd probably freeze their nuts off. :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Rstanek said:


> Spewing, missed it. I'll be water boy and supply oranges at half time for the Blues...


as originally discussed each state can have 4 on the reserves bench.

the reserves can also compete and if one of the main team members fails to catch fish the reserve can sub in.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Davey G said:


> kraley said:
> 
> 
> > ......and the bream needs to be legal for the placeof capture???
> ...


C'mon Davey, nobody minded a planefull of Queenslanders descending on Sydney last week for some quick and easy scoring 

Kev


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Davey G said:


> kraley said:
> 
> 
> > ......and the bream needs to be legal for the placeof capture???
> ...


I think the handicap system works for the state you caught it in, rather than the state you represent. Hence Dru, fishing in NSW gets the NSW handicap, even though he is fishing for Qld. If I was to join, I'd be fishing for WA, but fishing in QLD waters. Unfortunately, I only know of one place that is reliable for bream and it's a crocodile infested mangrove creek in a National park.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Junglefisher said:


> I think the handicap system works for the state you caught it in, rather than the state you represent. Hence Dru, fishing in NSW gets the NSW handicap, even though he is fishing for Qld. .


Yep I think that works..


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock:

looks like another case of too much XXXX.

you idiot. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

+1 
me for the vics


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> Chatted to Red Snr-ess, and she's pretty sure QLD is a valid state of origin for me, for first fish caught (Fraser island). Beauty!


I wouldnt bother with the rest Leigh. Kraley seems dialed in, but the natural Mexicans just dont understand a real sense of humour, and I'd say that qualifies you as a Qld origin import on it's own. 8)

If there is a Qld team with an idea of how to do it, and we can find some cheap flights, I'm in for an away game in Tassie. :twisted: :lol: But we should get penalty tries for being prepared to rug up.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm beginning to think the weather is our biggest adversary ATM.

I'm also thinking we were far to kind not making those Tassie lads deduct 10%.

Course that may just be sour grapes. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

I will take a spot on the bench for the queenslanders if available .


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

RedPhoenix said:


> Chatted to Red Snr-ess, and she's pretty sure QLD is a valid state of origin for me, for first fish caught (Fraser island). Beauty!
> 
> In that case, since I didn't get a chance to pop out on the weekend, I decided to go for a lunchtime wander around coochie.
> Conditions were beautiful, and I caught three bream varieties, that you southerners may not have access to:
> ...


Thats a classic... :lol:

I should be playing this weekend.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Name of Angler:Yakfly
Date Caught:03.06.2010
State and Location Fish Caught In:QLD Moreton Bay North
Species Legal Length:25cm
Size of Fish (mm):340
Tackle/Line/Lure Usedaiwa Exceller 2000 reel on shimano Raider rod loaded with 6lb braid
River2Sea Rover 50 lure


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

From what I hear that is a monster bream for QLD waters. At the 1.2 handicap rate that's 340 x 1.2 = 408 points :shock:

Looks like I'll have to get myself a 42cm bream to top that one. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Going to hit my favourite big Bream spot over the weekend so hoping to score some nice points for the crew ;-)


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Name of Angler: BIGKEV - Kevin Crawford
Date Caught: 3 June 2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD - Scarborough shallows
Species Legal Length: 25cm
Size of Fish (mm): 30cm Fork Length
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Shimano sustain 1000, Raider II 1-3kg rod, 4pd finns braid, 3pd nitlon DFC leader, TT HWS 1/40th size 1 hook, 2"gulp shrimp banana prawn.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

crikeys the comp is heating up. bloody queenslanders, who would have thought there were such big bream up there? (sly buggers telling us that they dont get any bigger than 25cm in QLD!)

or perhaps all the Sydney bream have been washed up there by this BLOODY RAIN.... grrrr

might get out this weekend...maybe.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Most bream are only just 25cm. We just have an exceptionally talented group of blokes targetting them and getting good results :twisted: But as is the case in the real SOO we are anticipating a late charge from the southerners. Hopefully it will to too little too late again.

Kev


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

It's upgrade time 8)

Name: Mick Halliday (Plasman)
Date Caught: 04/06/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD Goldcoast Lakes
Species Legal Length: 25cm total length
Size of Fish (mm): 295mm 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 2-4kg 6ft Penn Pinpoint, 6lb Sunline Super PE on 2000 Daiwa Exceler
Stripey Atomic Crank 38 Mid did the damage


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Davey G said:


> crikeys the comp is heating up. bloody queenslanders, who would have thought there were such big bream up there? (sly buggers telling us that they dont get any bigger than 25cm in QLD!)


Watch those QLDers Davey, winter is big bream time up there.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

blueyak said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > crikeys the comp is heating up. bloody queenslanders, who would have thought there were such big bream up there? (sly buggers telling us that they dont get any bigger than 25cm in QLD!)
> ...


SSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

lol


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > kraley said:
> ...


So when did that worry you before, or have you lost your silencer :lol: do you need one ;-)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Gatesy said:


> AJD said:
> 
> 
> > kraley said:
> ...


Sheesh, you bream snobs take this way to serious. I was hoping to have a real bream to add before mentioning squire-gate again. I've done 10 mins in the bin, only got out fishing one single evening last week, caught in the torrential down pour, thought I might jump in to try to keep dry-er.

Sun's out, tides on the way in (bringing salt or just returning yesterdays fresh?), harbour is a kind of swamp brown colour... starting to remind me of the Brissie stinker. grrrr better not hook any bloody catfish grrrr


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

It's only an hour flight up here, has it been raining? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Managed a real quick session fishing chocolate coloured flats. The fish were on tap but only managed a few ok ones before the rain chased me away again.

Name. Stewart (blueyak)
Date 5/6/2010
State and location fish caught in. NSW Botany Bay
Species legal lenght. 25cm
Size of fish. Fish1=27cm, Fish2 28.5cm
Tackle /line /lure. Gloomis dropshot (was it's christening), Shakespear deciever reel, 2lb stren micro/6lb sunline fc leader, khasmin riggee lure.

Fish1 27cm








Fish2 28.5cm








The reason I don't have more









Upgrades will come. Go blues.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Went out with Gary today chasing jews, he managed to hook up but all I got was a bream :lol:

UPGRADE TIME

Name. Dave Hedge / Justcrusin
Date 6/6/2010
State and location fish caught in. NSW the pipes
Species legal lenght. 25cm
Size of fish. Fish1=37cm fish 2 = 30cm
Tackle /line /lure. Berkley tourny dropshot CI4 1000 real 4lb v hard and 4lb fireline


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbh6mb4AAA9bgAAQQAVAMBYAP6/coCAAVEU0aaPTUwnqGmj2oNU8SekyNqGjIeoJgQUxcOvnXzgooV58tS0AakmJh0myNTd4nCyyFT7FwcxlHNHN/yuys4uFNKyGheFgXckU4UJC4epm+A==


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I may have to change codes - anyone for a Not Bream State of Origin?








Partly need to change codes because in AFL you are allowed to drop the ball.








And the reason for this poor play? In this particular game the conditions are NOT the same for both (all) teams








I nearly drowned on Thursday evening, tactics changed today.









This could be tough getting back to Nil points (after Gatesies entirely inappropriate and maliscious points challenge). sniff.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

blueyak said:


> Managed a real quick session fishing chocolate coloured flats. The fish were on tap but only managed a few ok ones before the rain chased me away again.
> 
> Name. Stewart (blueyak)
> Date 5/6/2010
> ...


Even though I am not in the comp I am calling NSW for bringing in a RING IN, what happened to the player cap, there is no way this is blueyak, you can clearly see it is not blue yak in the photo's.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Will do a progress score later this evening folks - 
I put in 3 hours last night and 4 hours today with just 2 "little" bream caught. 23cm and 25cm to the tips. A shameful effort


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

got a very fat fella but i think hes just over 25 .


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Any spots left on the QLD team ??


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Name of Angler: Scott
Date Caught: 6.6.10
State and Location Fish Caught In: Derwent River Tasmania
Species Legal Length: 250mm
Size of Fish (mm): 395mm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:4lb Stren Braid, 4lb FC Rock leader
Lure: Small Sugar Minnow


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

1st upgrade for me

Name of Angler:Yakfly (Dave Nielsen)
Date Caught:07.06.2010
State and Location Fish Caught In:QLD Moreton Bay North
Species Legal Length:25cm
Size of Fish (mm):310
Tackle/Line/Lure Usediawa Heartland rod,Shimano symetre 4lb braid - 10lb leader
lure - atomic hardz 38 suspending


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

The Pointscore following the weekend. (Click on it to view)








QLD has the most fish.
1 point seperates the best fish.
NSW is gaining momentum.
VIC is sussing out the competition before coming home strong.

There's still spots available on the VIC and TAS/SA/WA teams folks. Gather your mates and get them fishing!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice work Al, thanks again for putting this togther for everyone.

One request though, can you also include a column for total angler score and another row at the bottom of each team for a total team score?

Kev


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

BIGKEV said:


> Nice work Al, thanks again for putting this togther for everyone.
> 
> One request though, can you also include a column for total angler score and another row at the bottom of each team for a total team score?
> 
> Kev


Will do tonight! Good call Kev.


----------



## Westy5 (Mar 30, 2010)

A bit on the small side but this is the best I could muster (dodge tide last weekend didnt help)
Name of Angler:Westy5
Date Caught:29/5/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In:SA: Outer Harbour
Species Legal Length:28cm
Size of Fish (mm):240
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Shimano Classic 550/Berkly Gulp Prawn








Name of Angler:Westy5
Date Caught:29/5/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In:SA: Outer Harbour
Species Legal Length:28cm
Size of Fish (mm):210
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Shimano Classic 550/Neptune Pilchard Lure


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

warren63 said:


> Any spots left on the QLD team ??


Mate, I cant fish both days this weekend. We're allowed a substitute aren't we? pick one, I'll do the other. (There better be some bloody bream on the Gold Coast!)

So Warren, are you out Saturday or Sunday? [heh, heh, I might get on the board after all  ]


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

dru said:


> warren63 said:
> 
> 
> > Any spots left on the QLD team ??
> ...


Hopefully Im on the water Sunday and Monday,P lasman has give myself and Mugfisherman a secret location to do our state proud. I will kick it off with 2 from the weekend, looking for upgrades from now on.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

finally managed to get out yesterday for a couple of hours. beautiful conditions, dropped a good flattie and caught a couple of smaller ones and a tailor but no breamies came out to play...   

I hate Bream fishing.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Try this point score folks -
Warren63 I got both your fish but haven't added it into the QLD total yet. They'll go into the mix if at the endd of the comp one of the other QLD'ers has a donut beside their name.
Westy5 go for upgrades champ as both yours are under state legal size. I look forward to much bigger fish and scores in the weeks ahead from SA/TAS/WA.


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Im in for the Vic boys!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Davey G said:


> finally managed to get out yesterday for a couple of hours. beautiful conditions, dropped a good flattie and caught a couple of smaller ones and a tailor but no breamies came out to play...
> 
> I hate Bream fishing.


Ditto, 
Chopper, chopper, small EP, chopper, nice flattie, 3 more small EPs, embarrassingly small bream. 
Nothing for the team, but still better than sitting in front of the computer.

I still love Bream fishing though  .


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

warren63 said:


> Any spots left on the QLD team ??


Hi Waz - Dodge has elected to give up his spot in the starting line up in the QLD side in favour of yourself champ. 
His words "A maroon win is important " so fish hard. How's that for team spirit!
Dodge will remain on the bench as a reserve for QLD just in case anyone in the starting side fails to register a result in the comp.

cheers
Al


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

If we don't get a full team can we count our 3rd & 4th biggest bream? ;-)


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

AJD said:


> warren63 said:
> 
> 
> > Any spots left on the QLD team ??
> ...


Thanks Dodge for the call up and i know you time is taken up with your new mag so you cant put your heart into this too!!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Name of Angler: AJD
Date Caught: 11/6/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD - Manly Harbour
Species Legal Length: 25mm (total)
Size of Fish to the fork(mm): fish 1 = 240mm, fish 2 = 235mm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: unweighted baits fished on the outgoing tide on 8lb fireline and 10lb leader running to size 1 circle hooks.


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

Name of Angler: Rodman
Date Caught: 13/06/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: Victoria, mate. Yes...Victoria!
Species Legal Length: 28cm total
Size of Fish (mm): 350mm and 345mm fork
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Black Diamond Crankbait and Daiwa Certate 2000 / 6lb Sunline Super PE / SX40


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

Name of Angler: Dan Holder
Date Caught: 14/6/10
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW
Species Legal Length: 25
Size of Fish (mm):36 fork
Tackle/Line/Lure Used 6 lb leader and sx 40










Name of Angler: Dan Holder
Date Caught: 14/6/10
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW
Species Legal Length: 25
Size of Fish (mm):31 fork
Tackle/Line/Lure Used 6 lb leader and sx 40

Ah a good day first one is my PB just broke the kilo mark


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Get those entries in folks - I will do a progress score tomorrow evening.


----------



## Dave3573 (Oct 28, 2008)

Name of Anglerave3573
Date caught: 14/6/10
State and Location Fish Caught In: TAS
Species Legal Length: 25cm
Size of Fish (mm):Fish1:320mm, Fish2:330mm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Berkley Dropshot and Okuma v-system 1500/ 6lb Fireline and Trilene 6lb leader/ Berkley Sandworms









32cm









33cm


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

vertigrator said:


> If we don't get a full team can we count our 3rd & 4th biggest bream? ;-)


Might try an average of fish caught across the states instead? That might encourage some folks to get out there and have a go.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

On the day of State of Origin 2 here is the progressive pointscore. All teams posted some impressive fish in the last week. Top work folks. The run up to teh finish line is coming up fast. Some are working for upgrades, others to fill there bag of 2 fish. Which state will come out on top?


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

The Mexicans are coming, dont worry , reports from Marlo already with 3 guys up there, nothing but monster 40cm+bream, ep's and tevas.....cant wait to get on the board...


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

madfishman said:


> The Mexicans are coming, dont worry , reports from Marlo already with 3 guys up there, nothing but monster 40cm+bream, ep's and tevas.....cant wait to get on the board...


Surely Marlo gets a reverse handicap :twisted:


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

blueyak said:


> madfishman said:
> 
> 
> > The Mexicans are coming, dont worry , reports from Marlo already with 3 guys up there, nothing but monster 40cm+bream, ep's and tevas.....cant wait to get on the board...
> ...


Yeah for sure,,,,Only allowed to use one rod.......... :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

cough cough Fork length Red. Nice try though ;-)


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

blueyak said:


> cough cough Fork length Red. Nice try though ;-)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Qlder's...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRCsUG0AABJfgAAQYSGo8oQAEAA/a9eAIABUY9IxpGm1NMgGj0nqEU2pk9RpoNHlGh6QaPcIQI2b4N2aD7KSkXqxQNYgiEfkKxzMHDyp1UtUmGzGhyqRA/kkjWLcvrjY+YWAiSMRW3RYgr8XckU4UJAQrFBt


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Finally got an upgrade, damn fish moved when i took the pic so i will only claim 27cm as 
per the pic, i swear it measure 27.5 before it wriggled :lol:
hopefully out this afternoon for possible upgrade


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Name of Angler: Breamfish
Date Caught: 20/6/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD - Redcliffe
Species Legal Length: 25cms
Size of Fish (mm): 240mm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Raider-Symetre 2500 trolled sx40 on 8lb fireline 8lb fluro leader










Poor effort hopefully upgrades to come


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Name of Angler: BIGKEV
Date Caught: 19/6/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD Scarborough canals
Species Legal Length: 25cm
Size of Fish (mm): 28cm FL
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Gulp shrimp, 4pd main, 3pd leader, 1-3kg raider 1000 sustain.

Another 336 points for QLD.

Will be looking to upgrade before the end of the game.


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Woo hoo, got 2 nice upgrades this arvo !!! Made sure they kept still for the pics this time.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Upgrade for me this afternoon

Name of Angler:Yakfly 
Date Caught:20.06.2010
State and Location Fish Caught In:QLD Moreton Bay North
Species Legal Length:25cm
Size of Fish (mm):353

Tackle/Line/Lure Usedaiwa Exceller 2000 reel on shimano Raider rod loaded with 6lb braid
River2Sea Rover 50 lure


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

are there any set dates for the end of the comp or is it when the real soo finishes???


----------



## Donkey (Oct 21, 2008)

Name of Angler: Donkey
Date Caught: 15-6-2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: Marlo, Vic
Species Legal Length:28cm
Size of Fish (mm): 42cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 2lb crystal fireline, 1/8 TT switchblade










Name of Angler: Donkey
Date Caught: 16-6-2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: Marlo, Vic
Species Legal Length:28cm
Size of Fish (mm): 42cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 2lb crystal fireline, 1/8 TT switchblade


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Holy crap Donkey, you caught 2 horses.....


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

:shock: 8) 8) 8)

Two monsters in two days. You are charmed mate. You lucky lucky bastard.. 8)


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Two top fish there Donkey onya mate


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Name of Angler: Breamfish
Date Caught: 22/6/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD - Redcliffe
Species Legal Length: 25cms
Size of Fish (mm): 267mm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Raider-Symetre 2500 trolled sx40 on 8lb fireline 8lb fluro leader


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Name of Angler: Madfishman
Date Caught: 20/06/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic- Marlo
Species Legal Length: 28cms
Size of Fish (mm): 325mm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Nitro powerbream rod , 2500 certate, DDPanish


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Name of Angler: Madfishman
Date Caught: 20/06/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic- Marlo
Species Legal Length: 28cms
Size of Fish (mm): 370mm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Nitro powerbream rod , 2500 certate, DDPanish


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Name of Angler:Scott
Date Caught: 24/6/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: Tas-Little Swanport
Species Legal Length: 25cms
Size of Fish (mm): 300mm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Dropshotted 2" Silver Ghost Bass Minnow, 4lb stren braid, 6lb FC Rock leader #6 hook


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

breamfish said:


> are there any set dates for the end of the comp or is it when the real soo finishes???


When the real SOO origin finishes so does the comp Breamfish.

Holy crap guys - I spend 1 little week in NZ and there are some thumper fish caught! I will tally up again tomorrow night so keep those entries coming in!

cheers
Al


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

A couple of pretty dismal upgrades here, oh well.








cooks river 3in berkley bass minnow, 3lb stren microfuse, 7lb nitlon fc leader, silstar flick stick, shimano sedona 1500 reel.








Kurnell, zipbait rigge, 6lb sunline super pe, 6lb sunline fc leader, Gloomis dropshot rod dawia steez reel.
both fish went 30.5cm. both caught today ( team nsw).


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Name of Angler:Clarkos
Date Caught:26.06.2010
State and Location Fish Caught In:NSW Lane Cove River
Species Legal Length:25cm
Size of Fish (mm):32.5cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:Shimano Raider, Sedona 1500, 6lb Nitlon, River 2 Sea Baby Vib 35.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Been trying to catch a bream with no luck until today , its not much but i feel ive got the monkey off my back !

Date caught : 27/06/10
State and location : Qld , lake orr
Species legal length : 25cm
Size of fish : 242 mm
Tackle/line/lure : Sienna/4lb braid/camo worm .


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice work Roger
;-)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, so I amd seriously letting the team down. Haven't even been near the yak in weeks and I've forgotten what a bream looks like.

Therefore its now time for me to make my strategic play and rattle the competition..

NSW players - its time.

CATTLEDOG!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Well here we are folks with a little over a week to go and the pointscore is as follows:








QLD are smashing it on total points and also have the most anglers entering fish + the most fish entered. 
The highest pointscoring fish so far goes to Yakfly QLD (423.6 points) closely followed by Donkey VIC (420 points) with 2 quality fish.

Some absolute thumpers have been caught so far!
There is just over a week to go. Will NSW pull out the big guns and smach QLD or will the southern states raise up an army of black bream to take the title?
Who's you're money on? Who's got the secret weapon still to be revealed?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Interesting that the actual size of the fish is almost in inverse relationship to the score of the state. Qld have the smallest bream on average, yet are caning it based purely on numbers. Vic have by far a better average size than NSW or Qld but only 3 people with tries on the board.


----------



## Donkey (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't think the time of year has helped us Vics. I froze my cods off to get those fish, and who knew it only got to 10.1C yesterday. :shock: But we're a tough bunch...aren't we?

So come on Vics! Don the woolies and get at em'


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

got another one last sunday alan
i'll let you call the length prob just over 29


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Donkey said:


> I don't think the time of year hasn't helped us Vics.


Ditto for Tassie. We're dogged by the coldest winter temps and the lowest population.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Only took me 4 hours to hook the only one of the day, but at least I'm finally on the board. Work's lightned up so hopefully I'll get out and find a few more before the 7th.

Date caught : 1/07/10
State and location : NSW, Bobbin Head
Species legal length : 25cm
Size of fish : 260 mm/2 lb braid/Lobby


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Trying my little heart out to catch another bream stumbled on this monster . Hopefully i can catch a couple on the weekend .

Date: 1/7/10
State and location: Qld , nerang river .
Species legal length: 25cm.
Size of fish: 230mm.
Tackle/line/lure: Sienna 1000/ 4lb braid/ 2.5" banana prawn .


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm in for Vic.

Name of Angler: HaTTerS
Date Caught: 01/07/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: Victoria. Patterson Lakes.
Species Legal Length: 28cm
Size of Fish (mm): 37cm and 33.5cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: GLoomis GL2, Shimano Stradic 1000, 6lb Fins braid, 6lb FC leader, fresh mussel on a size 4 Squidgy resin finesse jig head.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

vertigrator said:


> Donkey said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think the time of year hasn't helped us Vics.
> ...


I did try and get out a few times this past week in my secret creek, however the water was strangely devoid of fish and the temp wasn't exactly high either. Nothing but a tale of woe from here


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

just upgrade my smaller one al


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

A tiny little upgrade - 
Date: 3/7/10
State and location: Qld , Brisbane river .
Species legal length: 25cm overall.
Size of fish: 235mm.
Tackle/line/lure: Sienna 2000/ 6lb braid/ 10lb leader, 1/0 circle hook, bait = gar fillet.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

A small upgrade for me .

Date: 4/7/10
Location: Goldcoast seaway .
Species legal length:25cm
Fish length:245mm
Caught with okuma epixor/4lb braid , 6lb leader / atomic hb


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

Upgrades...

Name of Angler: Rodman
Date Caught: 04/07/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: Breamtoria
Species Legal Length: 28cm total
Size of Fish (mm): 380mm and 360mm fork
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Black Diamond Bream Reaper, Daiwa Luvias 2000 / 6lb Linesystem WAX PE / SX40


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Upgrade:

Name of Angler: HaTTerS
Date Caught: 04/07/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: Victoria. Patterson Lakes.
Species Legal Length: 28cm
Size of Fish (mm): 34cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: GLoomis GL2, Shimano Stradic 1000, 6lb Fins braid, 6lb FC leader, fresh mussel on a size 4 Squidgy resin finesse jig head.


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Not sure if the vic team needs some more entries but here are a couple more bream

Name of Angler: LoboLoco
Date Caught: 2 and 5/07/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: Victoria. Patterson Lakes.
Species Legal Length: 28cm
Size of Fish (mm): 35.5cm and 35cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Samiki zing, Shimano Stradic 1000, 4lb Bass Hard braid, 4lb FC leader, TT switch blades



















Cheers
LoboLoco


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

With 2 days of fishing time left folks Victoria has made a late charge with some new blood entering the fray, QLD has posted some upgrades and NSW has added some fish to the scorecard. What will be the score at full time??????????


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Name of Angler: mtfisho
Date Caught: 04/07/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: Victoria. Patterson Lakes.
Species Legal Length: 28cm
Size of Fish (mm): 39cm(fork) 41cm(Tip of tail)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Sienna 2500, Dropshot, 4lb Braid, 6lb Leader.
















Name of Angler: mtfisho
Date Caught: 04/07/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: Victoria. Patterson Lakes.
Species Legal Length: 28cm
Size of Fish (mm): 40cm(fork) 42cm(Tip of tail)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Sienna 2500, Dropshot, 4lb Braid, 6lb Leader.

















Thanks, Mitch!!!!


----------



## angryseal (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm in for the Vic guys.

Name of Angler: Angryseal
Date Caught: 04/07/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: Victoria. Patterson Lakes.
Species Legal Length: 28cm
Size of Fish (mm): 33.5cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Celilo Rod, Expixor reel, 2lb Braid, 3lb leader.

















Name of Angler: Angryseal
Date Caught: 04/07/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: Victoria. Patterson Lakes.
Species Legal Length: 28cm
Size of Fish (mm): 40cm(Fork) 43cm(Tip)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Celilo Rod, Expixor reel, 2lb Braid, 3lb leader.









Cheers Gary


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've got nothing. Only managed to get out twice in the last month and best i could manage was a 10cm baby snapper.

sigh....


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I also got nothing last weekend....

Will try to get out early tomorrow.

I think those last few Vic fish need to go on diets. Man they're fat little buggers.


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

So far the average is:

Tas- 31.5cm
QLD- 31.17cm ( with handicap)
NSW-31.15cm (with handicap)
VIC- 37.25cm

Looking at all the pics of fish we should have gone off weight.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

I doubt we will see any more from VIC ....maybe....


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

The Tassie avg is a more respectable 34.6cm when you take out Westy5 from SA. We couldn't compete with those Vic bitter guzzling bream with their beer bellies though. :lol:

I was silly enough to go fishing on Saturday for a couple of hours without a measuring stick or camera. I got a bream of about 37-38cm and couldn't claim it as an upgrade. :roll:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Just hours to go folks. Any last minute entries?


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

GOOO THE VICS!!!!


----------



## Mattkris (Feb 4, 2010)

craaaaaap thought it was tomorrow night!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Well the full time whistle has sounded. The last pass has been thrown and the last try scored. The last bream has been captured and photographed and the point score has been tallied -









QLD anglers are clearly a dedicated bunch with 12 anglers entering 22 fish for the highest point score with 7428 points.
SA/WA/TAS suffered in the bitterly cold conditions with 4 anglers entering 8 fish for a total score of 2525 points.
It would seem the 3/0 loss in the rugby league SOO also killed the NSW crews enthusiasm for fishing with 5 anglers entering 9 fish for a score of 3113 points.
VIC came home with a last minute charge and some monster black bream, 7 anglers entered 14 fish for a total score of 5215 points.

So the state rankings based on this scientifically rigourus pointscoring system were *QLD 1st*, *VIC 2nd*, *NSW 3rd *and *SA/WA/Tas 4th*

Based on averages the rankings are - *VIC 1st*, *TAS/SA/WA 2nd*, *QLD 3rd*, *NSW 4th*

*Of note were the following Anglers *-
Most Valuable Player - *Donkey (VIC)* with 2 stonking 420mm black bream!
Best and Fairest - *YakFly (QLD)* with 2 superb yellowfin bream at 353mm and 340mm
Shining Star - *Vertigrator (TAS)* with 2 lovely specimens pulled from COLD water - 370mm and 360mm
Playmaker - *Justcruisin (NSW)* with a 370mm and a 300mm fish rounding out his bag

Thanks for indulging in my little bit of fun folks. Could the 4 anglers named above PM Davey G he has something special for you.

Happy fishing.
Al


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Go Vics!


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Fishnut - great idea. :idea:

We should see good numbers from all the southern states when the temps are twice as hot.  I'm having a hard enough time getting out of bed in the morning lately, let alone getting out on the yak. :lol:

*AJD* Well done on getting this one happening. A good way to generate a bit more interest in getting out for a fish over the winter. 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

vertigrator said:


> *AJD* Well done on getting this one happening.


Al also agree on your great efforts in running the origin series mate .... and congrats to all who entered a capture, but will have to get my own finger out for the next series.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

vertigrator said:


> Fishnut - great idea. :idea:
> 
> We should see good numbers from all the southern states when the temps are twice as hot.  I'm having a hard enough time getting out of bed in the morning lately, let alone getting out on the yak. :lol:
> 
> *AJD* Well done on getting this one happening. A good way to generate a bit more interest in getting out for a fish over the winter. 8)


Agree completely. By you forcing me out to attempt to catch a bream i discovered the sea run brown trout season actually starts a couple of months earlier than I thought. While the numbers are not there, there is enough fish to keep it interesting. I would love to also see this happen in summer as this is our worse time to bream fish down here with all of the guns hanging up their rods for a few months.


----------



## Donkey (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeeehaaa! GO VIC!

What a great idea this comp was and thanks to AJD for getting it together. I probably wouldn't have fished much if it wasn't for this comp so thanks for that.

We may not have all those big drag pulling nasties you guys have up north but at least we've got a pretty solid bream fishery down here. Even if it is the middle of winter!

Well done to all!


----------



## Westy5 (Mar 30, 2010)

So no prize for the smallest fish? I must say it was embarrising posting those fish but at least i got out there


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Westy5 said:


> So no prize for the smallest fish? I must say it was embarrising posting those fish but at least i got out there


Mate you got out there and had a go. I won't embarrass myself telling you how many hours and how many kilometres travelled i had to do to get my two fish. We'll have another lash in summer when the southern bream season is in full swing and the result will be different


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Westy5 said:


> So no prize for the smallest fish? I must say it was embarrising posting those fish but at least i got out there


I had the 2nd smallest Westy. Didn't want people to think I was rigging it!

I'm happy to give this concept another go in the warmer months if folks are interested. December and January would coincide with holiday season for most and may encourage some people to get out and about in search of a bream or 2.


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats to those who did well, also to Danh124 with the same points as Justcruisin.

Interesting to note how the handicap system turned out. These were the orignal handicaps:

Tasmania, SA and Victoria: 1mm = 1 point
NSW and WA: 1mm = 1.1point
QLD, ACT and NT: 1mm = 1.2 points

The final results showed the following ratios (to one decimal point):

Victoria: 1
TAS (excl SA): 1.1
NSW: 1.2
QLD, ACT: 1.3

However, in my view the Vics were punching well above their weight. In my opinion the numbers used for the handicap system were about right.

How about we make it C&R next time...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm comparing the average lengths of the fish caught using the Victorian fish as a reference.
The Vics had 14 fish for a total of 5215 and an average of 372.5.
QLD/ACT had 22 fish totalling 6235 and averaging 283.4.
That gives a ratio of a little over 1.3.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf8/wvwAAAbXgAAQQAcgAhAAJknIoCAAIp6TQHqaGQpkxMgyMUFDb12w79ypY64IPJdhzkQkgij4u5IpwoSH+f4X4A==


----------

